# Passed my first belt test!!!



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 14, 2006)

As it says, I passed my yellow belt test this past weekend. I was so nervous before the test and other students who have taken test are not allowed to talk about tests to lower rank students. So the fear of the unknown was a little overwhelming. The test was hard and we pushed to the breaking point. What a rush it was when my instructor had told me I passed, my body fatigued but I so much energy. I cant wait to learn more stuff and also my next test.

B


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations on your promotion, Kempoguy!


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations!  artyon:  It's always a good feeling, isn't it, when you pass your test!

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats....


----------



## J-Man (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## JamesB (Aug 14, 2006)

congratulations! it's a great feeling to pass that first belt-test.

james


----------



## Shodan (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats!!  And it sounds like you had fun too- that's great!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 14, 2006)

Passing your 1st belt test is the best and most rewarding.  Reason being - You are brand new, fresh, and "Green".  You don't have bad habits or any outside interference.  Therefore you will not question why, you will just do.

Congrats to ya.  Good luck with everything in the future as your skills and knowledge increase.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats and keep up with your training.
Terry


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations, you're that much closer to your first black/dan.


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the Congrats. I really appreciate it. I cant wait to learn more. I owe a lot to the Martial Arts, they have brought about a quick and unexpected, but none the less appreciated, change in my life. 

B


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats! artyon:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 14, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 14, 2006)

*CONGRATS*, and welcome to Martial Talk as well!  Keep Training!

Best regards....

*-GARRY*


----------



## tomitchemi (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice work kenpoguy06, it sounds like your already for orange and I can definately relate to being pushed along at a fast pace in the beginning. One of my only recollections of making purple to blue was just making it to a sink in time to empty my stomach of a good half gallon of water. One of the black gui's pats his hands on my shoulder saying "oh man, you almost made it" like I was supposed to sit down or something. I just played it off all cool and got back in and finished the hot line. Just one of the many laughs at my expense I guess. Keep workin' hard, and don't forget to have a blast!


----------



## Kensai (Aug 14, 2006)

Well done mate. Sounds as though you thoroughly deserved it. Here's to a rewarding journey!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats, and good luck in the continuation of your MA career!!

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations to you!  It's great to hear that you are enjoying Kempo so much    Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool! Congratulations to you! Welcome to the journey!


----------



## Brother John (Aug 14, 2006)

GOOD JOB Brother!!!!!!
Seriously. Enjoy each and every single step of the journey, that way your love for the art will be consistent...because often........THAT's all that carries you through!!!

Tell us about your test!...about your art....etc.

(about yourself...)

Your Brother
John


----------



## MJS (Aug 14, 2006)

Congrats on your new rank!! Keep up the hard work!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 15, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> GOOD JOB Brother!!!!!!
> Seriously. Enjoy each and every single step of the journey, that way your love for the art will be consistent...because often........THAT's all that carries you through!!!
> 
> Tell us about your test!...about your art....etc.
> ...


 
The mood for the test was very serious unlike anything i had expected. We were told the rules(no talking unless told to, 10 times a piece when asked for hand strikes/kicks,) Then we went into the test first we went through the hand strikes. Our instructor would go around and ask us questions(which animal it came from, what region of the body you strike) Same for the kicks. Then we did combination, kempos and self defense techniques in the air. We split up after that and we did thim in pairs (one would attack the other would preform a combo, kempo, or SD) After that we were placed in opposite spots around the dojo. We were called to the center two at a time for either sparring(my favorite part) or grappling. The whole test lasted about 1-1/2 to 1-3/4 hours and was the most exhausting thing i have ever done both physically and mentally. 

Like i said before it may have been hard but i loved every minute of it. It was such a rush. Ive had a turbulent past, between alcohol and drug addictions to troubles with the law. I decided to finally change my life thats when i found the martial arts, Ive always wanted to do it i just never decided to look into it. Ive only been studying Shaolin Kempo for about six months and already it has brought about a big change in my life. Im hoping that if i continue it will help to completely turn my life around. Thanks to everyone who has given me praise and encouragement.

B


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 15, 2006)

*Congratulations!!! WooHoo!!!!*
artyon:artyon:
​


----------

